# 2000 Maxima - engine knocking



## ped (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm hearing some knocking under acceleration in my 2000 Maxima SE. What causes this (I'm using good premium gas)? I haven't had the official 45K tuneup but oil and air filter have been done recently. And hearing part of what goes into the 45K tuneup I'm not convinced they do much to the engine then anyway. How can I fix this without spending lots of monet and what's causing it?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Have you advanced your timing at ALL? Or messed around with your engine alot? Also I know you said you changed the oil (or had changed) but did you actually check the oil level a few days after? A friend of mine was due for a oil change in like 1k miles, but to his suprise, after his engine started knocking there was no oil in it. Ruined a Oldsmobile Aroura that way, had a V8 32valve 4.0 cadillac northstar engine that way. I know that prolly isn't it but it was time for a story


----------



## ped (Feb 5, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> Have you advanced your timing at ALL? Or messed around with your engine alot? Also I know you said you changed the oil (or had changed) but did you actually check the oil level a few days after? A friend of mine was due for a oil change in like 1k miles, but to his suprise, after his engine started knocking there was no oil in it. Ruined a Oldsmobile Aroura that way, had a V8 32valve 4.0 cadillac northstar engine that way. I know that prolly isn't it but it was time for a story


I have done nothing to the engine - it';s fully stock. And I just had the oil changed today, and the engine was knocking on the way home if I got on the gas more than a tiny bit.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

even though u just got ur oil changed, check and make sure theres oil in ur engine just to be on the safe side


----------



## ped (Feb 5, 2004)

Ok, so assuming oil is OK what could cause the knocking? WOuld only bad gas cause this? How about clogged injectors? I'm thinking I'll baby it to minimize occurrence until this tank is empty (water in gas, bad gas etc) then I'll fill it with super premium and run that and see if it clears up. Does this sound like a good plan to you guys or should I take it into the shop right away?


----------



## charliekilothree (Feb 7, 2004)

ped said:


> I'm hearing some knocking under acceleration in my 2000 Maxima SE. What causes this (I'm using good premium gas)? I haven't had the official 45K tuneup but oil and air filter have been done recently. And hearing part of what goes into the 45K tuneup I'm not convinced they do much to the engine then anyway. How can I fix this without spending lots of monet and what's causing it?


You might be experiencing the dreaded ignition coil(s) failure. They are prone to failure on the 2k Max.


----------



## ped (Feb 5, 2004)

Is that covered under the engine/tranny 5 yr/60,000 mile warranty?

Edit: I see that it's not and as you implied it appears to be a common problem with the 2000 Maxima.  

Any idea how hard it is to do this? Should I just find the best price I can on 6 of these and do them myself?


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

2000-2001 Maximas have a problem with their coil packs and is under a TSB. 
check with your Nissan dealer (sorry I don't have a copy of the TSB)


----------



## ped (Feb 5, 2004)

Is this a difficult thing to do? It sounds easy but I'm not even close to being a mechanic.


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

Coils are very easy to change! If you have any questions, email me.


----------



## Ridge_Racer (Feb 7, 2004)

cutlr7 said:


> Coils are very to change!


Bucky the HIPAA Beaver OWNZ JoO! :loser:


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

Ridge_Racer said:


> Bucky the HIPAA Beaver OWNZ JoO! :loser:


Its a Hippo Bish :dumbass:


----------

